# Jess is on day 62



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

This is her second litter, last time she had them on day 62 but no real signs today. Temp 37.6 constantlyand eating well today (hardly ate anything all week). She has however had some clear discharge in the last hour and is breathing quite heavily (could be down to the weather), she also cannot settle for long in one spot and keeps going to sit out in the sun then coming in again. My son and I are following her around all over the place we are worn out lol.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Good luck hope all goes well


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Insane said:


> This is her second litter, last time she had them on day 62 but no real signs today. Temp 37.6 constantlyand eating well today (hardly ate anything all week). She has however had some clear discharge in the last hour and is breathing quite heavily (could be down to the weather), she also cannot settle for long in one spot and keeps going to sit out in the sun then coming in again. My son and I are following her around all over the place we are worn out lol.


My girl had her first litter on 14th march and this time she waited till the 14th march again. Its amazing when you think about it!! I vowed no more now though thats it finito


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

flufffluff39 said:


> My girl had her first litter on 14th march and this time she waited till the 14th march again. Its amazing when you think about it!! I vowed no more now though thats it finito


Yes this is my last lot with her, I think two litter is enough for any bitch and for any mum lol! The waiting is driving me mad.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

archielee said:


> Good luck hope all goes well


Thank you, although it is the second time still very nervous.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck, What breed is she? :thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

vizzy24 said:


> Good luck, What breed is she? :thumbup:


Border terrier


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

good luck


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> good luck


Thanks and to you.

No change to Jess' temperature it did go to 37.5 but now 37.7 soarghh. She has had more mucus though and went out in the garden and just stood at the bottom for ages, so I have taken her up to the bedroom/whelping room more for some peace time more than anything as rather noisy downstairs with the comings and goings.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Thanks and to you.
> 
> No change to Jess' temperature it did go to 37.5 but now 37.7 soarghh. She has had more mucus though and went out in the garden and just stood at the bottom for ages, so I have taken her up to the bedroom/whelping room more for some peace time more than anything as rather noisy downstairs with the comings and goings.


any news ?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> any news ?


Breathing seems to be getting heavier, hopefully not to long, although had two bowls of food today and temperature still 37.6 so not too sure.

How is your girl doing? The wait to terrible isn't it?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck

cant wait to see pics of pups x


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Breathing seems to be getting heavier, hopefully not to long, although had two bowls of food today and temperature still 37.6 so not too sure.
> 
> How is your girl doing? The wait to terrible isn't it?


her nether regions are swollen and she is just picking at her food now , no heavy breathing yet tho .

yes waiting is the hard part lol .


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Good luck
> 
> cant wait to see pics of pups x


thankyou


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

All gone quiet here. So is now fast asleep with no heavy breathing.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

It so hard to kow if it's all systems go with this heat.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

alaun said:


> It so hard to kow if it's all systems go with this heat.


tell me about it , 1 min i think ooh zenas off then the next she aint


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Jess has more mucus strings but apart from that she quite calm again. Temp 37.6 so I think nothing is going to happen today.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Jess has more mucus strings but apart from that she quite calm again. Temp 37.6 so I think nothing is going to happen today.


aww bless !!!!  zena hasn't had that mucus yet


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

What is she doing? Any signs?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> What is she doing? Any signs?


just laying down on my wood floor , only signs today is swollen nether regions


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Poor Jess doesnt know what to do with herself, she keeps walking backwards, anyone got an idea what this means?


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

aww bless , i dont know what walking backwards means sorry


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Not sure really what the walking backwards means but keep a close eye on her this may mean she is quite anxious.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Is she doing it in a corner? Is she pressing her bottom against something like a wall?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Probably discomfort... We having a thunderstorm here so she probably a bit anxious


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Probably discomfort... We having a thunderstorm here so she probably a bit anxious


Probably what it is, she really doesn't know what to do with herself. No thunderstorms here but someone did let off a firework just while she was taking her last wee and poo of the night which stopped her proceedings and she made a dash for the door.

She had a good nights sleep so I think the heavy breathing is mainly down to the hot weather. Today is day 64 so I think I will go to the vets tomorrow if she has not had them by then. Temp 37.7 (does this temp thing really work, did it last time but cant remember) and has eaten 2 bowls of food this morning.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Temp thing does work, but remember the depth of the thermometer will have slightly different readings, maybe 0.1 degree or so. You should be doing it at least 5/6 times a day. The min you notice a drop of 0.5 or more take it every hour. It shoots back up immediately before labour. (It stays down at least 3 hours or so)


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Temp thing does work, but remember the depth of the thermometer will have slightly different readings, maybe 0.1 degree or so. You should be doing it at least 5/6 times a day. The min you notice a drop of 0.5 or more take it every hour. It shoots back up immediately before labour. (It stays down at least 3 hours or so)


Thank you.

I have been taking it every couple of hours today. It is always 37.6 or .7, didn't take during the night though.

How long would you let a dog go over? Last time she whelped on day 62 but on day 64 now and definitely larger than last time so I think it may be wise to take her to the vets tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I have all mine progesterone tested so I now exactly when she ovulated. My vet never lets them go over 64 days. If nothing has happened by 64 days then he gives a thorough examination to see whether labour is starting or if not, a c section. So they are never 66days pregnant if that makes sense.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I have all mine progesterone tested so I now exactly when she ovulated. My vet never lets them go over 64 days. If nothing has happened by 64 days then he gives a thorough examination to see whether labour is starting or if not, a c section. So they are never 66days pregnant if that makes sense.


Thanks again. Your wealth of knowledge is invaluable and it is very generous of you to share it.

I will take her tomorrow if nothing has happened and be prepared for a c-section, although she may have a few more days due to ovulation I suppose but I will let the vet decide. Border terriers pups are quite big when born considering the size of the bitch so I don't want to leave it too long. Is the main reason for not letting them go to 66 days because of size of the pups or are there other reasons aswell, I have seen you make comment about peoples ignorance in one of your other comments in a different thread and am curious.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

At last we have a change in temperature. At 5pm is was 37.4 and at 6pm 37.3, hopefully we are on way!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> At last we have a change in temperature. At 5pm is was 37.4 and at 6pm 37.3, hopefully we are on way!


hooray  congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> hooray  congratulations :thumbup:


Well I am not getting too excited until next time I take her temp. She is still eating well which is surprising as she has never been a good eater (which is surprising for a bt). Last time she had pups her weight after whelp was just over 5kg where she had not eaten much during pregnancy.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Well I am not getting too excited until next time I take her temp. She is still eating well which is surprising as she has never been a good eater (which is surprising for a bt). Last time she had pups her weight after whelp was just over 5kg where she had not eaten much during pregnancy.


ok well good luck lets hope it stays down


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Fingers and everything else crossed!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Fingers and everything else crossed!


fingers toes and paws crossed here for your girl


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Just after 7pm it was 37.4 so gone up one! It this good or bad?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Now 37.6 help!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

aww your girls really putting you through the mill lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes she is. The kids have just gone to bed very depressed, oh well at least they wont be too excited to sleep.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> Yes she is. The kids have just gone to bed very depressed, oh well at least they wont be too excited to sleep.


aww bless them lol  good luck if anything happens during the night


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The reason they never go past 65 days post ovulation is generally because the puppies die inside.
It is incredibly rare for bitches to go past 63days (after ovulation). The large difference in gestation period is because people rarely have a progesterone test and so some claim that gestation period can last 72 day, which in reality isn't possible, it probably just means that the sperm lay dormant until ovulation occured, which they do. They stick to the walls of the uterus until ovulation, if mating has taken place before.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks - you have me worried now. Definitely going to vets first thing if nothing has happened by tomorrow.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just bare in mind you don't know when she ovulated so she may only be 60 days. This is why I always progesterone test so there is no confusion.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

any news


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Some. Had a very restless night, kept waking me up for a stroke. Took temp this morning at :-

6.30 was 37.3
7.30 was 37.3
8.30 was 37.1
9.30 was 37.0

So I think we have had our temp drop.

Also OH reckons she had contractions while I was taking the kids to school but I have seen no evidence of this.

If no progress by 4pm I will take her to vets and get her booked for a c-section tomorrow.


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like things are progressing good luck


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

aww good luck  common now get cracking doggy we dont want a csection now do we


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Wanted to wish you all the best for when it kicks off,hopefully it wont be long now xx


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> aww good luck  common now get cracking doggy we dont want a csection now do we


No we dont! But the main priority is that Jess and her pups are safe.

Temp at 10.30 - 37.1 and I can see a small space in her vulva just the size of a little finger but I have not seen any contractions and she is lying down quite restful on the sofa. I feel I may have to move her in a bit as OH has said no she cannot have them there!


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

Insane said:


> No we dont! But the main priority is that Jess and her pups are safe.
> 
> Temp at 10.30 - 37.1 and I can see a small space in her vulva just the size of a little finger but I have not seen any contractions and she is lying down quite restful on the sofa. I feel I may have to move her in a bit as OH has said no she cannot have them there!


aww bless her


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Temp now 37.3, going up - does anyone know whether is was down long enough? She is still just lying on the sofa quietly.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Still no change. Rang vet and he has said that if nothing has happened by Wednesday morning bring her in for a scan but if I am worried ring him anytime.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

What day will she be on on wed?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> What day will she be on on wed?


67 from mating on day 11.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Still no change. Rang vet and he has said that if nothing has happened by Wednesday morning bring her in for a scan but if I am worried ring him anytime.


Hi

Sorry not been on for a few days 
been busy with pups and weaning lol

ive never had a dog go over her dates even my singleton puppy was bang on the due date but i dont go with what vets say i go with what i feel is right and to be honest i think i would book her in for c-section if your worried

can you still feel pups moving?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes still feel pups moving. Last night I remebered when Jess was mated she nearly didn't let him but then changed her mind, also the owner of the stud dog who has a lot more experience than me checked her discharge and said it was still a little red (not completely straw coloured) so was surprised when she did.

I am still a little worried but I do trust my vet as he has been with through thick and thin with my big dog Sid's illness, giving up lots of his own time to help him. I will keep a close watch on puppies and insist on c section Wednesday if she has not whelped by then but I am keeping everything crossed that it will happen tonight as her temp has gone down again to 37.0 (may have gone lower as I did not check for 4 hours). She is also panting and digging.

Do you think this is a good plan of action?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

She just refused some ham, which is the one thing she has snatched everytime upto now. Good sign I think


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

I need to go to bed soon, but I would have liked to watch a little longer. Fingers crossed things get moving tonight. xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Yes still feel pups moving. Last night I remebered when Jess was mated she nearly didn't let him but then changed her mind, also the owner of the stud dog who has a lot more experience than me checked her discharge and said it was still a little red (not completely straw coloured) so was surprised when she did.
> 
> I am still a little worried but I do trust my vet as he has been with through thick and thin with my big dog Sid's illness, giving up lots of his own time to help him. I will keep a close watch on puppies and insist on c section Wednesday if she has not whelped by then but I am keeping everything crossed that it will happen tonight as her temp has gone down again to 37.0 (may have gone lower as I did not check for 4 hours). She is also panting and digging.
> 
> Do you think this is a good plan of action?


It does sound like things are moving i so hope she as them tonight or in the morning .

:thumbup:


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Take her out for a wee see if that gets things moving?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> Take her out for a wee see if that gets things moving?


Stuggling to get her to go anywhere at the moment, she is in a very deep sleep. Took temp again now 36.9. Hopefully it will be tonight or in the morning.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

ok leave her be is she breathing heavy in her sleep ...temp is good:thumbup:
any contractions yet?
come on jess pop your babies out:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> ok leave her be is she breathing heavy in her sleep ...temp is good:thumbup:
> any contractions yet?
> come on jess pop your babies out:thumbup:


No heavy breathing at mo and no contractions. Do you think I should make her go out or wait to she next wakes up and take her?

Temp is good but doesnt it have to go back up before labour?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> No heavy breathing at mo and no contractions. Do you think I should make her go out or wait to she next wakes up and take her?
> 
> Temp is good but doesnt it have to go back up before labour?


Yes it does tend to i dont do temp as my dogs dont like it and i dont stress them out

the litter ive got at the mo she had wee some food then pushed a puppy out and we had no panting or digging so they are all different if you take her stay with her 
any runny poo today?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> Yes it does tend to i dont do temp as my dogs dont like it and i dont stress them out
> 
> the litter ive got at the mo she had wee some food then pushed a puppy out and we had no panting or digging so they are all different if you take her stay with her
> any runny poo today?


yes lots of runny poo, everytime she has gone out.

You were so lucky with your bitch (I read the thread at time) but I bet it was a bit scary especially for the bitch, was it her first litter?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

alaun said:


> I need to go to bed soon, but I would have liked to watch a little longer. Fingers crossed things get moving tonight. xx


Thank you and good night. Chances are this is going to drag out until tomorrow so you may get to view more tomorrow. lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> yes lots of runny poo, everytime she has gone out.
> 
> You were so lucky with your bitch (I read the thread at time) but I bet it was a bit scary especially for the bitch, was it her first litter?


yes it was her first litter and the rest were born in her box:thumbup:

she was in shock at first and me lol :eek6:

runny poo is good as they tend flush it all out before.

have you still got your boy from the last litter?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> yes it was her first litter and the rest were born in her box:thumbup:
> 
> she was in shock at first and me lol :eek6:
> 
> ...


Yes he is with the in-laws at present. He is adorable, like a big baby, loves to be picked up and cuddled, unlike Jess who is very independent. He does have his problems though, he is very nervous of dogs outside the house. Have you still got Rooney?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Yes he is with the in-laws at present. He is adorable, like a big baby, loves to be picked up and cuddled, unlike Jess who is very independent. He does have his problems though, he is very nervous of dogs outside the house. Have you still got Rooney?


yep i still got all my dogs
will you be keeping a pup back this time or not
jess sure is making you wait but they will be worth it have you used the same stud dog?
i hope with it being her second litter she will be quick for you:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

How many dogs have you got now? (not including pups)

I am not planning on keeping one this time, three terriers would be crazy! If I got another dog I would like a big one but it is far too soon after Sid to think about and they would never match up to him if I got one too soon.

Will you keep one of your litter?

It has been two years since Jess had her first litter, do you think it may be quicker when gets going or there is too bigger gap? Understand it is only your opinion not gospel.

I think I will take her outside now as she still hasn't moved. I want action!!!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Been for a wee and tried to do a poo but nothing came out. Raining outside so she was quick. Temp before going out was 37.0. Going to stop doing temps for tonight. Back in whelping box, half sleeping but keeps licking her lips like has a funny taste in mouth.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Well labour is definitely happening now, she is breathing heavy and shaking.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Ohhh exciting try to update when you can....Jill


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

First puppy a boy born at 3.15, seems to just have a sac of water coming now but having trouble getting it out, no strong contractions


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

anyone there, empty sac still stuck any ideas?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Phew that was worrying, took her for a walk to see if that helped but she was just straining, no contractions. Got back to whelping room and the sac burst and went back up. Left her half an hour and then was just getting the emergency vets number when she started contracting again and delivered a girl at 6am followed by another girl straight afterwards. First girl was out of sac (as had burst) but after a good rub is fine and huge 258 g. Havent yet seen placentas for the two pups so will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it possible for two pups to share one placenta. She just delivered the one placenta but it looked like it had two cords hanging from it, she ate it too quick to really examine.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Insane said:


> Is it possible for two pups to share one placenta. She just delivered the one placenta but it looked like it had two cords hanging from it, she ate it too quick to really examine.


ARRGGHH - thats one of the problems with home-births, not having enuf hands to grab the afterbirth before its gone. 
be sure to take her + the pups in within 24-hours for a wellness check, hun - 
the vet can examine her + the pups in the car, if the vet is willing, to avoid taking them into the potential hazards of 
the waiting + exam rooms, but the dam may need an ultrasound to check for any lingering bits. the vet will want to be sure 
all the pups have proper palates, etc.

congratulations, hun! i hope they are all suckling strongly. 
pleasant dreams, 
---- terry


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> ARRGGHH - thats one of the problems with home-births, not having enuf hands to grab the afterbirth before its gone.
> be sure to take her + the pups in within 24-hours for a wellness check, hun -
> the vet can examine her + the pups in the car, if the vet is willing, to avoid taking them into the potential hazards of
> the waiting + exam rooms, but the dam may need an ultrasound to check for any lingering bits. the vet will want to be sure
> ...


It is alright the other placenta is hanging out at moment but she is too tired to deliver it I think for a moment.

No sweet dreams yet definitely more pups to come!


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

number four a boy


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Fantastic news well done both of you :thumbup: 
Will pop by again this evening to see how things are. Xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wooo hoooo just come on check you and look jess is having them
your doing a fab job:thumbup:


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Puppies!!!!! Hope all continues to go well


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

fifth a boy.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

aaaw fantastic jess is doing a great job:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> wooo hoooo just come on check you and look jess is having them
> your doing a fab job:thumbup:


God I wish you had been online at 5am I was panicking! My OH had a go at me for stressing and then went back to sleep.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

sixth a girl


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Good morning,congrats to you!!! well done mom xxxx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> God I wish you had been online at 5am I was panicking! My OH had a go at me for stressing and then went back to sleep.


Haha i was fast asleep and ive been lucky lately mine have not come in early hours of the morning
you and jess have done great i think we all stress at times dont worry


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

is that it ?
so 3 girls & 3 boys thats a nice even size litter:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> is that it ?
> so 3 girls & 3 boys thats a nice even size litter:thumbup:


Yes I think that is it. I did think she was uneven so there may have been an odd number but has been out now for a wee (escorted) and seem quite happy nursing them. Will keep a good eye on her today anyway.

Very happy with 3 of each:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Huge congrats to you all xx


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations, I am glad all went well :thumbup:


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

well done congratulations hun :thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for kind words, will post pics soon. I


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Yes I think that is it. I did think she was uneven so there may have been an odd number but has been out now for a wee (escorted) and seem quite happy nursing them. Will keep a good eye on her today anyway.
> 
> Very happy with 3 of each:thumbup:


Yep keep a close eye on her just in case and have a good feel make sure you can not feel any more in there i always take mine the vets for the once over just make sure they are all ok

im so pleased you and jess had a good delivery and healthy pups and im looking forward to pics:thumbup:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the births of the puppies, sounds like it all went well, Well done. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Congratulations! You will be very tired today but if your anything like I was you can't sleep for watching them!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Maggie2 (Jun 7, 2010)

Congratulations 

Fantasitic for you both, what a good girl you have and 3 of each cant wait to see the pics :thumbup: well done :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations xxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Another girl just arrived, thought she carried uneven! I had just tidied up everything and washed the floor and my hands!!!


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Another girl just arrived, thought she carried uneven! I had just tidied up everything and washed the floor and my hands!!!


haha told you keep a eye on her 

can you feel any more?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> Yep keep a close eye on her just in case and have a good feel make sure you can not feel any more in there i always take mine the vets for the once over just make sure they are all ok
> 
> im so pleased you and jess had a good delivery and healthy pups and im looking forward to pics:thumbup:


Because she carries them right up in her rib cage it is hard to feel for them. My vet doesnt really like to see the bitch if it can be helped because of the risks but last time I insisted on going as I am such a worrier! Will see how things are later. She is such a clever girl!


----------



## LizzyDrip (May 13, 2010)

Big congratulations to you and Jess, Glad it all went well


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Insane said:


> Another girl just arrived, thought she carried uneven! I had just tidied up everything and washed the floor and my hands!!!


 wow !!! another one. congrats....:thumbup:..:thumbup:


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Bugger... Can't believe I missed it.... congrats!!!


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

:thumbup:congratulations look forward to seing some photos, hope mum and babies are well :thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Bugger... Can't believe I missed it.... congrats!!!


Could of done with you. Thanks for all your help anyway. Are you still in hospital?


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hows mom and babies doing this afternoon?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Insane said:


> Could of done with you. Thanks for all your help anyway. Are you still in hospital?


Yeah still in hospital, 4 weeks today. Sounds like you did fine though :thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Yeah still in hospital, 4 weeks today. Sounds like you did fine though :thumbup:


Only just, nearly rang all and any vets in the country and begged them to come around. Lucky I didnt have any forum members phone numbers or I would have got you all up! lol

Do you know when you will get out, you must be missing your dogs.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Bearpaw said:


> Hows mom and babies doing this afternoon?


They are great thanks, she is being a really good mum and drinking lots and even had a little to eat. She is so soppy she will let anyone touch them but I have told kids and everyone that no-one is to pick them up as I know it stresses her the way she looks at me.


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Well done :thumbup: A few more whilst i was at work


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

Cogratulations !! well done mum & you !! you did fab cant wait to see pics x


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Just a couple of pics


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

Insane said:


> Just a couple of pics


aww, they are so cute...

iv got border pups due in 12 days, cant wait.

what colour is dad?

xx


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Just a couple of pics


ok i can only see 6 is 1 under mum
they all look a good size as well :thumbup:
i will enjoy watching these little ones grow
great job i think you will need a large drink and good sleep later


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

kiara said:


> aww, they are so cute...
> 
> iv got border pups due in 12 days, cant wait.
> 
> ...


Both mum and dad are red grizzle. They are such great healthy dogs, never had any problems with mine healthwise and last time Jess had to go to the vet for anything (apart from routine) before this pregnancy was two years ago when she was pregnant for the first time.

Hope everything goes well with your whelping and I will keep an eye on your postings:thumbup:


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

cav said:


> ok i can only see 6 is 1 under mum
> they all look a good size as well :thumbup:
> i will enjoy watching these little ones grow
> great job i think you will need a large drink and good sleep later


Yes one other side of mum, too hard to get them altogether and they were all naturally in a row we hadn't touched them so it was too good an opportunity to miss!

I have had an hours sleep this evening but will not get too much sleep tonight as I will be keeping tabs on Jess and the pups:thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

mum looks really tuckered-out, poor dear - the pups look lovely. 
:thumbup: well-done, U! :001_cool: but where is No.7?... 
(hunting under the blankets, lifting mums hind-leg to check for stragglers... )


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

ahhh they are adorable n look so big ! well done mum x


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Insane said:


> Only just, nearly rang all and any vets in the country and begged them to come around. Lucky I didnt have any forum members phone numbers or I would have got you all up! lol
> 
> Do you know when you will get out, you must be missing your dogs.


Oh I'm so sorry. I normally give my number to those with up coming litters close to the date incase they need any help over the phone.... my minds just been all over the place I'm like a walking dream... only without the walking


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Just looked at pictures.... take mums collar off. Only put it on if you have to drag her out for a wee etc, the minute she is back with the puppies take it off again.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww gorgeous little plump babies, :thumbup:..:thumbup:....


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry. I normally give my number to those with up coming litters close to the date incase they need any help over the phone.... my minds just been all over the place I'm like a walking dream... only without the walking


No worries would not of dreamed of disturbing you at that time of day especially as you were in hospital.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Just looked at pictures.... take mums collar off. Only put it on if you have to drag her out for a wee etc, the minute she is back with the puppies take it off again.


Thanks Tanya - I didn't know that and will take it off now. Why?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Mum and pups had a good night and all well today, I am just letting her get on with it really. She is drinking lots and eating reasonable well, which is good as last time as didn't eat for a couple of days after. I have been giving her Caesar dog food and JWB in wth it. The Caesar she seems to love and is the only dog food I could get her to eat near the end of pregnancy and JWB is her normal food which she is eating but only a little. It this okay do you think to give her the caesar? Should I give her anything else?


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Thanks Tanya - I didn't know that and will take it off now. Why?


Tanya is right i never put collars on my dogs just in case they caught on things...only wear them when we go out.
With her having pups one could get caught in her collar better be safe than sorry


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

Insane said:


> Mum and pups had a good night and all well today, I am just letting her get on with it really. She is drinking lots and eating reasonable well, which is good as last time as didn't eat for a couple of days after. I have been giving her Caesar dog food and JWB in wth it. The Caesar she seems to love and is the only dog food I could get her to eat near the end of pregnancy and JWB is her normal food which she is eating but only a little. It this okay do you think to give her the caesar? Should I give her anything else?


Mine have royal canin puppy food and chicken,mince ect i get all i can i them as they will need it i also give mum some whelpi as well.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Insane said:


> Thanks Tanya - I didn't know that and will take it off now. Why?


I've known pups get stuck in mums D rings and break limbs and even die. Never happened to myself as we don't have collars on at anytime anyway.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

the usual practice in the USA by good breeders (whom i know, personally, or via the Net) is to switch mum over to a Puppy 
formula of her own commercial diet, during the transition from month-1 of preg to month-2... by the time pups are born, 
she is eating the nutrient-dense puppy-kibble 100%, as she needs to eat more calories to provide milk, and adult-food 
means feeding her too much volume... 
the puppy-foods are more calories per ounce than comparable amounts of adult-formula. 

since they were JUST born + are not eating their maximum yet, U have easily the time needed to make a nice, 
gentle switch to nutrient-dense food - they eat the most at approx 5-WO, when they are bigger + about to begin 
sampling solid-food. 

of course, if U are feeding BARF / raw, increasing density is a more-complicated problem, and i will let others 
tackle that!  i am talking only of commercial dog-foods, and i am mostly conversant with higher-quality foods, 
not sold in grocery or discount-clubs. 

i am eager to see the babies grow, its an exciting + happy time! 
--- terry


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> the usual practice in the USA by good breeders (whom i know, personally, or via the Net) is to switch mum over to a Puppy
> formula of her own commercial diet, during the transition from month-1 of preg to month-2... by the time pups are born,
> she is eating the nutrient-dense puppy-kibble 100%, as she needs to eat more calories to provide milk, and adult-food
> means feeding her too much volume...
> ...


Thanks. They have all put on today, just weighed them.

The JWB is the puppy one as I was giving this her when she was pregnant but in the last couple of weeks she refused to eat it so I gave her caesar tins mixed in, which is what she is having now. I know from last time that soon she will be eating like mad and I will be able to increase the puppy food and reduce the caesar.


----------



## zacknzena (Jan 2, 2010)

How are the pups and mum doing ?


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

zacknzena said:


> How are the pups and mum doing ?


They are doing great thanks. Pups putting on weight, Jess is a little worn out. My mother-in-law just bought my other dog Stanley over and she was so excited to see him, it really cheered her up, he was fine with the pups to, just didn't want to know them.


----------

